# Sierra or High Sierra?



## mouser (Aug 31, 2012)

I have this Schwinn bike and am trying to find out what model it is. The serial # is
DU500506 and the badge # is 1433. All I have figured out at this point is that it is probably a 1983. Sierra or High Sierra. Can anyone help?
Thanks




http://s785.photobucket.com/albums/yy135/buccaneerlogbook/1983 Schwinn High Sierra/


----------



## tDuctape (Aug 31, 2012)

1983 Sierra 10. And I need those rims for a project.....


----------



## mouser (Aug 31, 2012)

Aemmer said:


> 1983 Sierra 10. And I need those rims for a project.....




Cheers! thanx!


----------



## thebicyclejungle (Aug 31, 2012)

*Not high*

Regular Sierra, not High Sierra. I had 2 High Sierras. Both got stolen.


----------



## tDuctape (Aug 31, 2012)

1983 Sierra 10. match the components:

http://mombat.org/Schwinn_Specs.htm


----------



## wak1567 (Sep 6, 2012)

Schwinn aggressively campaigned to retain and expand its dominance of the child and youth bicycle.


----------



## King Louie (Jan 1, 2017)

First year Sierra , Chicago frame , 84 Schwinn went to Taiwan for Sierra & High Sierra models , here's my 3 examples


----------



## KingSized HD (Jan 14, 2017)

tDuctape said:


> 1983 Sierra 10. And I need those rims for a project.....




Here's one the seller says is '83; looks very clean. 
https://orangecounty.craigslist.org/bik/5915314430.html


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Jan 17, 2017)

This type mountain bikes are starting to be collectable and in a few years may go up in price,,its great to see people getting into the mountain bikes


----------



## undercover_poe (Jan 24, 2017)

We still have one of these in the family.  I'll post up a pic when I get a chance. I don't even know what year it is, I'll investigate the serial number when I post


----------



## undercover_poe (Jan 25, 2017)

I've never considered this bike collectible. But here is mine:





No idea what year it is. Found the serial number but can't find a look up that covers the 80's


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KingSized HD (Jan 25, 2017)

Head Badge Dating-
4 digits (post '82 [or 1976])- first three digits are numerical day of year,fourth digit is last digit of year(you pick decade).


----------



## undercover_poe (Jan 25, 2017)

KingSized HD said:


> Head Badge Dating-
> 4 digits (post '82 [or 1976])- first three digits are numerical day of year,fourth digit is last digit of year(you pick decade).




What can you tell from this?






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KingSized HD (Jan 26, 2017)

undercover_poe said:


> What can you tell from this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 26, 2017)

Giant manufactured bike. G058? = month 05 May, year 80 something. Can't read the last digit, possible 6 so 1986?


----------



## Oilit (Apr 6, 2017)

King Louie said:


> View attachment 403919 View attachment 403920 View attachment 403918 First year Sierra , Chicago frame , 84 Schwinn went to Taiwan for Sierra & High Sierra models , here's my 3 examples



Some Sierras were built by Murray in Lawrenceburg after Chicago was closed down. But I think you're right about the High Sierra, they all came from Giant.


----------



## Oilit (Apr 6, 2017)

mouser said:


> I have this Schwinn bike and am trying to find out what model it is. The serial # is
> DU500506 and the badge # is 1433. All I have figured out at this point is that it is probably a 1983. Sierra or High Sierra. Can anyone help?
> Thanks
> View attachment 63307
> ...



Congratulations! From what I've read, April 1983 was the last month for Chicago built frames, meaning you have one of the last bikes built in Chicago.


----------



## Lance Vangraham (May 6, 2017)

Here is one I just got. Looks like air up tires and lube chain is all it needs. Are these worth anything? And is mine an 83 as well?


----------



## Metacortex (May 6, 2017)

Frame head was stamped in March '83. Post a close-up of the 4-digit no. stamped in the headbadge, that will indicate the date the bike was built.


----------



## Lance Vangraham (May 6, 2017)

Metacortex said:


> Frame head was stamped in March '83. Post a close-up of the 4-digit no. stamped in the headbadge, that will indicate the date the bike was built.



i zoomed in on it and the numbers are 2093.


----------



## KingSized HD (May 6, 2017)

2093 equals the 209th day of 1983.
That was July 28th 1983.


----------



## Lance Vangraham (May 6, 2017)

KingSized HD said:


> 2093 equals the 209th day of 1983.
> That was July 28th 1983.



thank you! any idea what these are worth? gotta decide on how much work to put into it


----------



## Oilit (May 12, 2017)

Lance Vangraham said:


> thank you! any idea what these are worth? gotta decide on how much work to put into it



I paid $200.00 for one off EBay, in nice clean shape, but mine was built in Lawrenceburg, where yours is from Chicago. Schwinn had to play catch-up when it came to mountain bikes, so this will probably never be outrageously valuable, but these early mountain bikes make solid and comfortable cruisers.


----------



## Lance Vangraham (May 12, 2017)

Oilit said:


> I paid $200.00 for one off EBay, in nice clean shape, but mine was built in Lawrenceburg, where yours is from Chicago. Schwinn had to play catch-up when it came to mountain bikes, so this will probably never be outrageously valuable, but these early mountain bikes make solid and comfortable cruisers.



Cool, Thanks for the info! I will be getting g to this one eventually. Up to my eyeballs in projects right now


----------



## Quad_Berry (Nov 23, 2022)

I know this is an old post, but would you still happen to have that Midnight Blue Sierra? I've got a Chestnut one and would be really cool to have both


----------



## DrRumack80 (Nov 25, 2022)

Nice bike! Those Sierras seem to be much more rare than the King Stings and Sidewinders


----------



## Quad_Berry (Nov 25, 2022)

Yeah. I've seen a few of the Chestnut ones, but the Midnight Blue ones are really hard to find.


----------



## Oilit (Nov 25, 2022)

DrRumack80 said:


> Nice bike! Those Sierras seem to be much more rare than the King Stings and Sidewinders



The Sidewinder was produced during 1982, the last full year of production for the Chicago factories. The Sierra was introduced for 1983, just as Schwinn was shutting down in Chicago and teetering on the verge of bankruptcy. Looking back, it's a wonder that the '83 Sierras got built at all.


----------

